# Another Trespasser on Cam



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm seriously about to lose my darn mind, every year some jerk off on my property. I guess at least he didn't steal my camera but I'm still pissed none the less and not just because he's wearing a patriots hat. If anyone knows this guy please shoot me a pm. 

Thanks!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

How close is your lease from homes? It looks like he just got back from the grocery store.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, looks like he's saying "hey! There's a camera". Yeah the grocery bags are odd.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

About 6'0", 200lbs... I would say he's a shooter.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> About 6'0", 200lbs... I would say he's a shooter.


I agree. Would make a good full body mount....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Countryboyreese said:


> I agree. Would make a good full body mount....


Come on now...that sounds a bit odd.......hahahaha


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Come on now...that sounds a bit odd.......hahahaha


Lol, I guess it does sound a little odd now that I read over it.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ain't no groceries in them bags....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Countryboyreese said:


> I agree. Would make a good full body mount....


Full body mount, now that's funny right there!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude's lost. What the hell?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Put it in FB. You'll be surprised how fast an ID will come up sometimes


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What is in the bags?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

May be a sack of bud he finally got around to picking. I know it's a little late, but not impossible.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> Put it in FB. You'll be surprised how fast an ID will come up sometimes


social media is very powerful! saw one the other day where a soldier in Ft. Polk LA put up a video on facebook of how bad the barracks living conditions were and within 72hrs the post commander was in the barracks checking them out and lining up renovations to start time now!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BBreeze said:


> May be a sack of bud he finally got around to picking. I know it's a little late, but not impossible.


Bahahahaha that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Zoom in closely on the bags. No doubt that's buds inside you can see them through the bag.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Espo what you thinking is in the bags?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup weed.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Time to do some scouting! Just be mindful of cameras the farmer(s) have set up too haha.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

If it's weed in the bags the dumbass should have stole the camera...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

have to believe if it were buds he would have taken the camera


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha*

You don't by chance have collards planted on your plot do ya. That ain't bud he's just hongry lmao.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Remember most criminals aren't the smartest people in the woods. Also may have never seen the camera.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like he's looking right at the camera though. I had someone in that same area dump a bunch of stuff that I would assume was used to cook meth also so who knows. Looks like I need to get in the stand more and keep my 45 handy.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

no doubt looking straight at the camera


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I think he may have pinecones in the bags. I had a couple picking them up on Eglin this weekend.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Either he's got something growing back there, picking up pine cones fer Christmas projects, or he just finished raking up all the dog shit in his back yard and tossing it onto your place....Aint no milk and cookies in them bags...that's fer damn sure....


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*...*

That's what I was thinking but the bag on the right doesn't look like it.



Eglinhunter said:


> I think he may have pinecones in the bags. I had a couple picking them up on Eglin this weekend.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> I'm seriously about to lose my darn mind, every year some jerk off on my property. I guess at least he didn't steal my camera but I'm still pissed none the less and not just because he's wearing a patriots hat. If anyone knows this guy please shoot me a pm.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I know the feeling, we have 20 or so acres in Clarke Co (a part of a larger family acreage), fence all around the whole thing, big a$$ warning signs, and everything. Still have people well across the property line. 
Good luck.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That sucks but it could be worse. He could have had a rifle and a climber in his hands.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> That sucks but it could be worse. He could have had a rifle and a climber in his hands.


 the man has a point


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ide say pinecones or something. Pickin reefer this late in the season is un likely plus at 2 in the evening. Look like he looked right at the camera so he had to see it. My guess is some neighbor close by got told by his wife she needed pinecones for christmas decor.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like pine cones to me, but even if it were bud, why would he need to steal the camera? That would change it from growing a little weed to stealing or destroying someone's property. Perhaps that look on his face was more like "oops, sorry."


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

he would take the camera in case his plants were ever found there wouldnt be pictures of him carryin bags of bud out the woods that would be pretty incriminating.....but being as the camera is still there ima go with the pinecone theory as well


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Pinecones is a possibility since he has more bags folded up in his hand. Doesn't excuse him from trespassing but I'm sure he is within walking distance. Any homes nearby?


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

When you find out who he is check him to see if he stole my range finder ha ha ha ha


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

lollygagger said:


> When you find out who he is check him to see if he stole my range finder ha ha ha ha


 :singing:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It looks like you have a clueless and probably harmless dumbass, other than screwing up your hunting. It looks like some guy out picking up pinecones or somthing harmless for his kids or wife.

He still shouldn't be on your property but he probably lives close by.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I say pine cones also I'll bet if he finds out about this post he will apologize and offer to pay for them. An innocent act at X-mas time for his kids. Hell I have walked across the street and picked them up on neighbors property for my grand kids. Not saying it is right but.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with what others have posted. He doesn't really look like he's up to anything. No gun and not dressed to be out in the woods for any length of time. Probably picking up pine cones. Are there any trails to nearby houses ?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

He looks very healthy, most likely not a meth head, so I'd say his intentions were not nefarious in nature.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah got some houses within walking distance but what irritates me is that they ignore the no trespassing signs. Heck if they'd ask i'd be more then happy to let em pick up all the pine cones they wanted.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Go talk to them? I don't know how the reception would be but I'm sure you could talk to the guy and give him a number to call you if he plans on picking up anymore pinecones. Tell him you'd hate for him to accidentally get shot. You may not want to do this but I would go have a conversation with the guy and ask him to stay off without permission.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> Go talk to them? I don't know how the reception would be but I'm sure you could talk to the guy and give him a number to call you if he plans on picking up anymore pinecones. Tell him you'd hate for him to accidentally get shot. You may not want to do this but I would go have a conversation with the guy and ask him to stay off without permission.


I thought part of the problem is we don't know "who he is?"


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I thought part of the problem is we don't know "who he is?"


I know but he could live in one of the homes within walking distance


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> I know but he could live in one of the homes within walking distance


I'd print the picture out and go door to door asking if anybody knows the guy or maybe you'll be lucky and he answers the door. Let everyone you speak to know you hunt on the property and you'd hate to accidentally shoot someone because you didn't know they were on the property trespassing. I think he's not up to anything bad but he needs to obey trespassing signs for his own safety.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Depending on your location, I used to do this for a few guys, I charge enough for gas money and lunch to go patrol your hunting land, usually for at least 2 hours. I am not looking for places to hunt, I just do it for the fun of being in the woods. I'm also off on weekdays so I can go when most can't. Most properties in Escambia id charge $50 to $70 for



but I don't have a 4 wheeler any more, so unless there's one @ the property I can use, it would have to be trails I can drive a 2wd truck on


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Ain't no groceries in them bags....


Yeah! You might wanna take a look around for the stalks he stripped, them there are sacks full of medicine.....


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*...*

Lol, Espo and I pretty much walked all over this place not long ago and I didn't see any fluorescent green but i'll definitely take another look. That bag on the right doesn't look like pine cones.



MULLET HUNTER said:


> Yeah! You might wanna take a look around for the stalks he stripped, them there are sacks full of medicine.....


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Its not buds whatever it is weighs more than weed pulling down on the plastic bags. Those bags only hold about a pound of hydro...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like he has extra bags in his hands as well like he was planning on using them


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

You've got the picture...if you can find out if the guy lives nearby than instead of possibly having a confrontation getting out of hand inform the local warden or deputy and let him deal with it. These trespassers seem to have more rights than the law abiding person. I contacted a warden one time about a tresspasser and he said he would keep an eye on the property but even if he caught them trespassing on private property he would have to give them a warning the first time. In your situation it is very likely a frequently occurring problem and he might receive more than a warning. 

Than again what do I know.....I'm just another one of those Bay County meth heads "that lives with his mom and her boyfriend in their mobile home". LOL!!!​


----------

